

Ask HN: Review my app - MynaStuff - Corrado
http://mynastuff.com

======
Corrado
A couple of months ago I asked if anyone wanted to help build a simple home
inventory tracker. The response was...umm...disappointing. So I went ahead and
built it anyway. :)

Let me know what you think.

